# Officially intoducing...TULAH! (Mal)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Babygirl is here! First day is going super. She is a doll. So sweet and cuddly, much more so than my GSD puppies have ever been. I am totally smitten.


12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Christmas Puppy <3

12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

"Minez"

12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

The cutest little butt

12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

So tired..I think I broke it

12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Fell asleep on daddy

12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

So many more pictures and videos to come..as if you didn't already know that


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wub: She is precious. Enjoy her!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

So cute. I love the tree picture.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Cuteness!! Love the name!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



glinny said:


> So cute. I love the tree picture.


Thank you! That is one of my favorites too.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Oooh I love, love, love!!! I can't wait for pictures of our girls together.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

AHHH!!!! She's so precious... get ready for the mass amount of affection these dogs have and there's one thing you NEED to know about Mal's.... They are the definition of lap dogs


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!

She is seriously the cutest freaking thing ever! :wub:

I died over her photos last night on FB! :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's a doll Alexis!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, she is so cute and I am so jealous! Is her name Babygirl? I like the second pic best.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, duh, her name is Tulah, sorry.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I think it's pretty cool that theres a god amount of forum puppies right now. Its going to be cool to see them all grow up.



Bridget said:


> Oh, duh, her name is Tulah, sorry.


Haha, not a problem


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

First video


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's so freaking cute and I still maintain it ALMOST makes me want a mal.... don't know if I could handle one though.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> First video


Look at that tail go!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Such a happy little girl and so adorable!

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

omg such a cutie!!!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Great... time to start looking for breeders :wild:
I can't contain myself, time to have a chat with my fiance lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I love her already. XD


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I always love your pictures! so cute!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> Great... time to start looking for breeders :wild:
> I can't contain myself, time to have a chat with my fiance lol


There is one dark male left, you know. Christmas is coming... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea for you!! She'll be a superstar in no time!! Hopefully she doesn't tug down the Christmas tree lol!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She is just darling! :wub:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow..just too cute.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> She is just darling! :wub:


I agree :wub:








Those who predicted she would try and tear the tree down...you were right.




The face of evil


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG! These new pictures are to die for! 

I made all kinds of noises as I looked at them! 

She is so freaking cute! I love her already! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I agree :wub:


AHHHHHH! So precious! Who could resist her?! :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta love that face. beautiful little girl.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I just took the cutest picture I've ever taken...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I think I just took the cutest picture I've ever taken...


:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG!!! So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

So cute!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

